# jumping on the band wagon too



## pike2 (Nov 23, 2012)

for yrs i wanted to get into the world of cold smoking but fell into hard times  (2006) and then everything went down hill from there,    after all these years i could'nt  see all the ways to make a cheap smoke generators for my GOSM's.   

amnps, ProQ,  hand full of wood chips or sawdust wrapped up in aluminum and a soldering iron stuck into it to get the wood smoldering,  or putting 2 or 3 pieces of well lit charcoal in the wood box and then put some wood chips over the charcoal to get it smoldering.

 but instead ive been looking at the Bradly's  and the  Masterbuilt  30 and 40,   abit pricy tho.   but theres an alternative  to get the Bradly smoke generator and the cold smoke attachment and  put it on my older GOSM that i dont use anymore,  its only 16 or 17 inch wide with 6 racks in it, but it still has room to work with.

so now im torn between going the cheap way or alittle more fancy with the bradly generator.

trying to think of all the pro's and con's  of the two ways  (but id really love to have that bradly generator


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 23, 2012)

Order an AMZNPS and be done with it. It can't get any simpler than that.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 23, 2012)

If you go with the Bradley cold smoke generator, wouldn't you have to buy those pucks ( I think they are pretty expensive), I'd just get the AMNPS and be done with it.


----------



## pike2 (Nov 24, 2012)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Order an AMZNPS and be done with it. It can't get any simpler than that.


there is one way thats more simple, building one, :-)

ive got 2 of these  i made a few yrs ago, 8 1/2 by 8 1/2  by 2 inchs deep  1/4 inch thick steel,  (it didnt make an ideal wood box, burn 1/2 a tank of gas just to get it hot enough)    alittle rusty but they can be cleaned up and dividers welded into it,  and a smaller steal one that i bought....somewhere dont remember now,

oh and then the other saver is making my own sawdust from a table saw, i can rig up a collector under it but that would be time consuming and limited to the woods (logs) in this area,  and now your probly thinking just buy the wood chunks and shave those into sawdust,  tempting but my luck id cut me finger off,  (only have 4 fingers left cant spare any more then that) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     just kidding tho






and the smaller one






SmokinHusker

yes the bradly's use the round pucks and each lasts around 20 min, do a search and you can find some good deals on them,  so thats right in the middle of the pro and con,  one pro with the pucks you can play street hockey with them in the winter:-)

compare price  the saw dust vrs the puck (if you dont make your own dust)  there both comparable in price, i would most likely buy the dust off of them but not the metal box itself when i can DIY that myself, 

 the concept of this type of burner isnt new at all, ya im cheap when it comes to simple ideas that i can make myself, photo below is an incense burner on the same concept idea,  hail  this could be made with plaster or even cement, form it up to fit your smoker at an inch or two thick and put a wide and deep path into it for the wood dust or other to fallow, a skill leval 2  or a 5 regarding a friend of mine that still thinks that the egg white is the shell,   dont ever ask him for an egg white omelet unless your ready to be rolling on the floor, when he shows up at a pot luck dinner and brings something it goes right into the trash, must be late im getting goofy:-)


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

pike2 said:


> there is one way thats more simple, building one, :-)
> 
> ive got 2 of these  i made a few yrs ago, 8 1/2 by 8 1/2  by 2 inchs deep  1/4 inch thick steel,  (it didnt make an ideal wood box, burn 1/2 a tank of gas just to get it hot enough)    alittle rusty but they can be cleaned up and dividers welded into it,  and a smaller steal one that i bought....somewhere dont remember now,
> 
> ...


Would you re-post the pictures.......They are not opening and I would really like to see how you made yours.........


----------



## pike2 (Nov 24, 2012)

i see that too,      ill try a different imageshack link to it.


----------



## pike2 (Nov 24, 2012)

i dont know, never had a problem with image shack links

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/50479697.jpg/







<img src="http://imageshack.us/a/img191/5343/50479697.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/><br/>

http://imageshack.us/a/img191/5343/50479697.jpg




<a href="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/50479697.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="http://imageshack.us/a/img191/5343/50479697.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>


----------



## pike2 (Nov 24, 2012)

anyway i do have those posted here:  http://www.smoked-meat.com/forum/showthread.php?p=381499#post381499


----------



## daveomak (Nov 26, 2012)

Pike, morning.... I have found, loading my pics to a file on my computer and then to the forum works best for me....  Dave


----------



## pike2 (Dec 2, 2012)

i have to wait before getting anything,        i work part time at a hospital and I'm waiting on the full time position to open up,   the gal that has the position is the laziest thing you have ever seen,  8hr shift and she spends over 3 hrs siting on her ass talking  on her cell phone, she has no supervision on nights so she takes full advantage of it,   the real kicker is that shies asked for help doing her job,  so i bite my lip and say i don't know if ill have the extra time instead of saying what id like to say to her,    i don't know anyone that hasn't tried to sneak a few min onto there break or lunch but half your shift. not right.at all. ive told them so they know there paying a person to do nothing,  ok my rant is over,  but that just  ticks me off and i bet that im not alone in feeling this way.


----------

